# DPDT (serie/paralelo) 2 Parlantes en 1 Gabinete



## alexdjscz (Jul 30, 2012)

Buenas,

Ando buscando ayuda, tengo gabinetes con 2 parlantes cada 1, a veces los uso a 4 ohm(2 gabinetes) y otras a 16 ohm (4 gabintes)"depende del lugar y la audiencia", llegando a 2ohm al amplificador que tambien trabaja hasta 2ohm.

 ya no quiero andar destapando las cajas y jugando con el serie paralelo  , vi por el web los interruptores DPDT, lo que no se es como armar el circuito entre los 2 parlantes y el interruptor y del interruptor al speakon ... alguien me da 1 mano??

Ahh y tambien me imagino el el DPDT debe tener entre 6 y 10 AMP de aguante... algun modelo especifico??

Seria excelente si conocen algun DPDT con luz led.. que muestre cuando se cambia el selector

mis parlantes son de 350 W media y 700W Pico cada uno....

el power a 2 ohm arroja 2500W x canal ...

 HEEELP !!! 



Me Autorespondo ... posible conexion 1   si alguien tiene alguna otra variante, bienvenido... aemsa del modelo del Interruptor DPTP


----------

